# Problème partition avec bootcamp



## lenders18 (30 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour, 

J'ai besoin d'installer Windows via Bootcamp (partition de 30go) pour effectuer des testes d'appli. 

Lorsque je lance bootcamp, il me dit "espace disque insuffisant" qu'il me faut minimum 40GO
J'ai actuellement un macbook air (2013) de 128GO (dont 50 GO d'espace libre) sous High Sierra

ci-dessous la commande : diskutil list 

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            71.2 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4


Un peu d'aide please


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour *lenders
*
Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


qui liste les *snapshots* (instantanés) du volume *Macintosh HD* éventuellement en magasin dans le système de fichiers *apfs*

Poste le retour > et pour t'entraîner en vue d'autres affichages plus substantiels ensuite > en collant dans une fenêtre de code par ce procédé -->

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> c'est tout de suite plus plaisant à lire.


----------



## lenders18 (30 Octobre 2018)

Premièrement merci pour ton aide. 

J'ai effectué la commande ci-dessous, mais j'ai aucun résultat (retour a la ligne)


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2018)

Pas de *snapshot* alors (qui aurait pu retenir de l'espace occupé "fantôme").

Passe la commande expérimentale (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 81g jhfs+ BROL 0b
```


la commande rétrécit (non destructivement) le *Conteneur apfs disk1* & sa partition de base *disk0s2* à *81 Go* > et crée une partition de *40 Go* avec un volume *BROL*

Poste (dans une fenêtre de code) l'affichage retourné par la commande. On va bien voir si un repartitionnement est validé. Note : ce repartitionnement est réversible.


----------



## Locke (30 Octobre 2018)

lenders18 a dit:


> Lorsque je lance bootcamp, il me dit "espace disque insuffisant" qu'il me faut minimum 40GO
> J'ai actuellement un macbook air (2013) de 128GO (dont 50 GO d'espace libre) sous High Sierra


SSD très petit _(pour moi trop petit)_. Hormis les 40 Go demandés pour Windows, que restera-t-il pour macOS High Sierra, j'entends la place réelle qui restera une fois soustrait macOS, tes logiciels et données personnelles ?

De plus, il faut impérativement utiliser le fichier .iso officiel de chez Microsoft en 64 bits en le téléchargeant ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et pas ailleurs.

Ah oui, maintenant Apple propose ce type d'installation en fonction de la version de macOS en cours et pour High Sierra, et pour Mojave... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/bootcamp-assistant/bcmp173b3bf2/6.1/mac/10.13


----------



## lenders18 (31 Octobre 2018)

Ci-dessous le resultat : 


```
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 40 123 072 512 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 80 999 997 440 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 76 567 941 120 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 121 123 069 952 to 80 999 997 440 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s3 as a 37 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation
```


----------



## lenders18 (31 Octobre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> SSD très petit _(pour moi trop petit)_. Hormis les 40 Go demandés pour Windows, que restera-t-il pour macOS High Sierra, j'entends la place réelle qui restera une fois soustrait macOS, tes logiciels et données personnelles ?
> 
> De plus, il faut impérativement utiliser le fichier .iso officiel de chez Microsoft en 64 bits en le téléchargeant ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et pas ailleurs.
> 
> Ah oui, maintenant Apple propose ce type d'installation en fonction de la version de macOS en cours et pour High Sierra, et pour Mojave... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/bootcamp-assistant/bcmp173b3bf2/6.1/mac/10.13



J'ai aucune utilité de la partition MacOS. 
J'ai juste besoin d'avoir une partition Windows pour lancer des bots de trading que je développe (compatible uniquement sous Windows).


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2018)

Le repartitionnement s'est effectué sans problème. Passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques --> qu'on contemple le nouveau paysage...


----------



## lenders18 (31 Octobre 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         81.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS BROL                    40.0 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +81.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            69.3 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2018)

Voici le partitionnement primaire du disque -->

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         81.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS BROL                    40.0 GB    disk0s3
```


tu notes la partition *BROL* de *40 Go* au rendez-vous en-dessous de la partition de type *apfs*. Donc il n'y a aucun obstacle pour effectuer un repartitionnement. Si l'Assistant BootCamp a rechigné à la tâche > c'est qu'il devait juger qu'il resterait trop peu d'espace libre pour *Macintosh HD* avec la valeur (*50 Go* ?) que tu avais assignée à la partition *BOOTCAMP*. Il faudrait que tu allèges *Macintosh HD* de *20 Go* et ça irait.

----------

Pour rétablir la situation initiale > passe les 2 commandes (copier-coller ; une à la fois) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


la 1ère supprime la partition de *BROL*

la 2è récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* & à sa partition de base *disk0s2*

Poste l'affichage retourné par la 2è.


----------



## lenders18 (31 Octobre 2018)

voici le resultat de la 2eme commande :


```
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 40 123 072 512 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 121 123 069 952 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 121 122 041 856 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 80 999 997 440 to 121 123 069 952 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
```

voici le resultat d'un diskutil list :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            69.4 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
```

Tu pense que je peux retenter de lancer bootcamp ?


----------



## Locke (31 Octobre 2018)

lenders18 a dit:


> J'ai aucune utilité de la partition MacOS.
> J'ai juste besoin d'avoir une partition Windows pour lancer des bots de trading que je développe (compatible uniquement sous Windows).


J'ai du mal à comprendre l'achat d'un MBA. Et au lu de ta réponse #11, il ne reste pas assez de place pour macOS, le volume Macintosh HD pesant 69,4 Go, le problème est là.


----------



## lenders18 (31 Octobre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> J'ai du mal à comprendre l'achat d'un MBA. Et au lu de ta réponse #11, il ne reste pas assez de place pour macOS, le volume Macintosh HD pesant 69,4 Go, le problème est là.



C'est un MBA qu'on m'a offert. 
il me sert uniquement pour stocker des photos video car pas du tout adapter a mon utilisation. 
comme deja indiqué c'est uniquement pour mettre des bots dev sous Windows (qui pèse 2-3mo). 

Comment faire pour faire pour augmenter ce volume ?


----------



## Locke (31 Octobre 2018)

lenders18 a dit:


> Comment faire pour faire pour augmenter ce volume ?


Commencer par désinstaller les applications qui ne te servent pas sous macOS pour gagner entre 15 et 20 Go _(si possible)_.


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2018)

@ *lenders
*
Tu as bien récupéré tout l'espace de la partition supprimée. Donc les repartitionnements /départitionnements fonctionnent sans difficulté.

Il faut effectivement que tu allèges ton volume *Macintosh HD* d'environ *20 Go* : fichiers personnels si tu en as de volumineux (vidéos > téléchargements).


----------

